# Ajouter un librairie sur Xcode "libpng-1.4.1"



## p0un (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
 je suis nouveau sur mac et pour un projet en cours je dois installer cette librairie "libpng-1.4.1" pour faciliter la manipulation de .png, pourriez vous me dire comment installer cette librairie dans xcode (ou direct sur le projet) ? De sorte que je puisse inclure le png.h de la librairie direct dans mon code.

Merci d'avance &#63743;


----------



## Nyx0uf (31 Mars 2010)

Je sais plus si libpng est intégrée de base dans os x, mais si non tu la télécharges, tu la compiles et dans XCode tu l'ajoutes et dans other linker flags tu link avec -lpng.


----------



## p0un (31 Mars 2010)

Je fais comment pour compiler et ajouter ? il y a un dossier ou il faut la mettre ? ou une application qui fait tous ça pour nous ?


----------



## Diablovic (31 Mars 2010)

Tu as regardé un peu sur le site officiel de libpng ? Je pense pas. Dommage, tu aurais gagné du temps.


----------



## p0un (31 Mars 2010)

C'est ce lien ? http://libpng.darwinports.com/

C'est pas un tuto très simple, j'suis pas très bon en anglais, mais c'est bizarre comme ça énerve les gens quand on pose des questions sur les forums .. 
Mon but n'était pas de t'énerver avec ma question, et si tu n'avais pas poster ce dernier message inutile ( sans url, ni rien) tu aurais surement toi aussi perdu moins de temps.


----------



## Diablovic (31 Mars 2010)

Ce qui énerve, c'est l'impression que beaucoup de monde ne cherche pas du tout avant de poser des questions.
libpng dans google , 1er lien (J'avais indiqué le site officiel, je me demande quelle recherche t'as fait atterrir sur darwinports) -> http://www.libpng.org/pub/png/libpng.html
de là il y a un lien vers des binaries pour Mac avec un installeur


----------



## p0un (31 Mars 2010)

Merci ! 
j'étais tombé sur ce site sans savoir qu'il fallait cliquer là ou tu as dis 
La librairie est installée. j'attaque mon projet.

jeff.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

p0un a dit:


> j'suis pas très bon en anglais



Effectivement pour le développement faut commencer par les bases avant de taper une ligne de code.


----------



## p0un (31 Mars 2010)

Lol, j'attendais une réponse comme ça, j'ai regretté d'avoir mis la phrase sur l'anglais. c'est sur je pars avec un handicap. Si j'avais le choix de pas faire ce projet j'le ferais pas, c'est un gros projet en plus, enfin bref une vraie galère ..

merci, a+


----------



## tatouille (2 Avril 2010)

je vois pas l'interet d'utiliser libpng sur macos

Quartz, 

petit apercu

http://code.google.com/p/le-depotoir/source/browse/trunk/misc/dataProvider.c

oui libpng est presente sous la forme de imageUnit framework


----------

